# WTB muzzle loader



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking for a used muzzleloader. Traditional side lock. Not picky about caliber, make or model. Will offer a fair price for any unwanted old school type muzzle loader. With everyone switching to inline guns, I'm sure someone has one gathering dust that they would want to get rid of. Will offer up to $100 for fair-good condition, $150+ for excellent condition. PM me for contact info. Thanks

P.s. I would be open to trades. I.e. I have several bricks of 22 LR that I would trade.


----------

